
22 Online Shops for Stationary Addicts - bookofjoe
https://www.toolstoliveby.com.tw/en/blog/post/22-awesome-online-shops-for-stationery-addicts/
======
grzm
Nit: s/stationary/stationery/

------
bradknowles
Why would the addicts be immobilized?

------
bookofjoe
descriptions: [https://www.creativeboom.com/features/22-awesome-online-
shop...](https://www.creativeboom.com/features/22-awesome-online-shops-for-
stationery-addicts/)

